# need ideas



## happysnappy (Jan 8, 2013)

getting a hotel room and i have the opportunity to get there before him to prep the room etc. need some ideas. If i was a guy it would be so simple. rose petals and champagne. But alas, for a woman, i think it's not so simple to do this stuff for a man. help!


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

Step one: Walk into the room
Step two: get naked

And that's about it.


----------



## 41362 (Dec 14, 2012)

kingsfan said:


> Step one: Walk into the room
> Step two: get naked
> 
> And that's about it.


:iagree: We are fairly simple creatures...

That said, if he's into something, now would be a good time for it... stockings? heels? a bucket of cold beer?


----------



## happysnappy (Jan 8, 2013)

lol i asked him what he would like. anything...name it and i thought it was too simple.


----------

